# HELP!! A little freaked out!



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for any help or insight that you guys can give me.


I bought my Motobecane Immortal Force about 2-3 years ago. I got into road cycling for about a year, then back to mtb, but now back to road. Anyways, I took the bike out for a ride on Sunday. As I was descending I noticed that the front end was a little bit more skitish then i remembered it. i chalked that up for not being use to riding a road bike anymore.

Anyways, I took the bike home and started washing it and getting it back in good shape for the season, when i noticed a two inch hair width scratch/crack on the fork. I don't know if it is a scratch to the paint or an actual crack?!!? And it is freaking me out. I've never fallen on the road bike (knock on wood), so I don't know how this could happen. I can feel it as i traced my finger around that area. Maybe hitting a pot hole at speed?

i've attached a few pictures. Is this a crack? Is it still safe?


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

here is another pic.


For the record, i'm not tryign to bash MB/BD. Since the time i purchased the bike, the bike has met all my expectations and would gladly keep riding the bike. I just need a little help in determining what it is. I have signed up for a Livestrong challenge next month and do not want any downtime for my training or even riding in it.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is one of the reasons I hate carbon. 

It looks like something superficial and I doubt that you would "feel" a problem with a carbon fork other than the feel of the pavement. However, you really need to get an expert opinion from someone with hands on. It looks like a simple scratch in the finish as that would be awfully straight for a break, but who knows. You could also contact BD and see what your replacement cost would be. They are supposed to have a discounted cost for replacement in place of a warranty given that carbon flaws are hard ro tell from damage.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

MTBAlex said:


> here is another pic.
> 
> 
> For the record, i'm not tryign to bash MB/BD. Since the time i purchased the bike, the bike has met all my expectations and would gladly keep riding the bike. I just need a little help in determining what it is. I have signed up for a Livestrong challenge next month and do not want any downtime for my training or even riding in it.



I'm most definitely not an engineer, but that looks like it is following a seam. Way to straight to be a crack. I would definitely get it checked out though.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. that gives me a little bit of reassuance. I'll probably take it in anyways, but at least i'm not freaking out like before.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

Send in a pic to BD and ask their opinion. Better yet, PM BikesDirect(Mike) and ask him to take a look. They may be able to give you some better information or might just ship you a fork to avoid any possible failure.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Grab the drops of the fork and do you best to pull the damn thing apart and/or push them together. It should not move very much and if that is a crack in the carbon you will see movement right there.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks like NOTHING! Remember, Carbon is in stitches. When it breaks it often looks like broken fiberglass. This is a scratch on the clear coat paint. You're fine.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That just looks like a little scratch in the clearcoat. Push on either side of the scratch. If you can't feel or hear any separation in the CF, don't worry about it.


----------



## MTBAlex (Jul 24, 2006)

I did IM Mike @ bikesdirect and he has replied and let me know his thoughts. I'm glad I have that support from the company. 

It does look like a scratch and based on your suggestions, it seems like that. So I'll keep riding. thanks alot for your help guys.


----------

